# Welchen Messenger wollt ihr im PCGHX Clan benutzen?



## thysol (26. Februar 2011)

In diesem Thread soll sich herausstellen welcher Messenger zur Kommunikation genutzt werden soll. Die Umfrage soll eine Woche lang dauern und am 5. Maerz geschlossen werden.

Edit: [x]    _Skype_


----------



## nyso (26. Februar 2011)

Ich bin für Kommunikation In-Game über TS, geht am einfachsten. Auch wenn Skype da die bessere Qualität hat, Konferenzschaltungen sind so eine Sache.
Ansonsten den Rest per Steam, dürfte ja jeder haben. Wir machen eine Steamgruppe, bzw. nutzen die schon bestehende PCGHX-Steamgruppe endlich mal, und da kann jeder sehen wer gerade In-Game ist und spielt.


----------



## hirschi-94 (26. Februar 2011)

[X] TS

Ich finde Skype ist so verspielt und unübersichtlich. 

TeamSpeak ist da sehr unkompliziert, und man kann eigene Channles für versch. Spiele installieren. 

Wenn ihr Lust habt, könnt ihr ja mal meinen TS2 Server ausprobieren. (delta.wingerath.net:20440)


----------



## CheGuarana (26. Februar 2011)

[x] Teamspeak und evtl. noch Steam - sind einfach die am weitesten verbreiteten Plattformen. Teamspeak ist auch ein guter Treffpunkt bei dem man einfach mal bis in die Nacht tratschen kann.


----------



## Shizophrenic (26. Februar 2011)

Malte Schmidt schrieb:
			
		

> [x] Teamspeak und evtl. noch Steam - sind einfach die am weitesten verbreiteten Plattformen. Teamspeak ist auch ein guter Treffpunkt bei dem man einfach mal bis in die Nacht tratschen kann.



Jepp stimme dem zu, ts und steam sind am besten (wenn ich überleg wie viel nächte wir nur bullshit im ts gelabert haben xD)


----------



## Low (26. Februar 2011)

Ich hab das Kreuz bei Steam gemacht. Zur (sprachlichen) Kommunikation sollte Teamspeak 3 genutzt werden.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (26. Februar 2011)

TeamSpeak
Da kann man einen Server machen, auf den alle joinen können, während man bei Skype die Leute zur Konferenz einladen muss. Getrennte Channels auf demselben Server sind auch kein Problem.
Es wäre gut, wenn trotzdem jeder Steam und ICQ/Skype hat. Steam für Ingame-Chat, manchmal ist man halt auf Text-Chat angewiesen. ICQ oder Skype, weil es da Clients fürs Handy gibt, wobei ich Skype mehr mag.


----------



## Low (26. Februar 2011)

Kann man Steam eigentlich auch öffnen während man ein Non-Steam spiel spielt, z.B. die EA-Downloader Version von BBC2 oder auch Battlefield 2?


----------



## nyso (26. Februar 2011)

Klar, du musst bei Steam auf Steamfremdes Spiel hinzufügen, dann die exe suchen und hinzufügen. Schon wird es deinen Freunden angezeigt wenn du zockst, und du hast den Chat etc.


----------



## Infin1ty (1. März 2011)

[x]ts 3


----------



## hirschi-94 (1. März 2011)

So ich würde mal sagen, dass die Umfrage eindeutig ist. 

TS3 Server: 217.79.186.4:9996


----------



## Lan_Party (1. März 2011)

Was denn für ein pcghx clan?


----------



## ghostadmin (1. März 2011)

Schau doch mal ins PCGHX-Clan Forum....


----------



## Lan_Party (1. März 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:
			
		

> Schau doch mal ins PCGHX-Clan Forum....



Und das wäre wo?  Link pls  Also habe gerade bissl rumgeschaut aber nichts mit clan gefunden.


----------



## ghostadmin (1. März 2011)

Ähm, du schreibst gerade darin?!?!


----------



## Lan_Party (1. März 2011)

Ahhh ich sehe es gerade selbst xd bin mit meinem galaxy s on deshalb die frage xd okay war ne dumme frage xd


----------

